
Product Launch – Remote Intelligence and Analytics for Manufacturing Industries - Dksense
https://www.dksense.com/
======
Dksense
Hi Community,

We are very excited to launch DK Sense – an IoT system which can measure,
sense, feel and smell. This will help manufacturing companies to get real time
production data, instant alarm notifications, data logging and analysis using
web interface or mobile app. It is a stand-alone system which is compatible
with any sensor or probe with voltage outputs.

This was designed based on common pain points shared by operations managers in
the manufacturing industries. Initial testing has proved to be very successful
and we have number of clients shown their interest in trying out this product.
This product is well suited for anyone who wish to quickly monitor any
process, analyse and detect bottle necks to improve quality and increase
production.

We want to increase the capabilities of this product, which will help
eliminate unnecessary human inputs and manual processes in the manufacturing
process. Our product will communicate with machines, robots and ERP systems
spread across the globe. AI algorithms can automate various processes by
taking best possible decisions. We hope our product will be used to improve
quality, increase production, reduce wastage and reduce production cost.

I would love to hear what you feel about this product.

[https://www.dksense.com/](https://www.dksense.com/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sudarshan-shaun-
thirukonda-a5983...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sudarshan-shaun-
thirukonda-a5983891/)

